# Dyson Vacuums



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We just ordered a new Dyson vacuum yesterday.

Does anybody have one of these??

I was just wondering if they are all they are supposed to be.

I did a lot of researching on te web, and all the comments I've come across are positive.

Any thoughts??

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw the tv ads for and it sounds pretty good
Let us know how it does for you .

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

They are worth every penny if you have pets.
Ours picks up dog hair like nothing I've ever seen.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Great !!! Great!!!! Great!!!









We have the Dyson animal (for pet owners). It has been great.
We used our old vacuum then used the dyson I could not believe what our old vacuum left behind. you'll love it








crawford


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

huntr70 said:



> We just ordered a new Dyson vacuum yesterday.
> 
> Does anybody have one of these??
> 
> ...


Consumer Reports ranks them 7-th, behind some that cost much less.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My money goes to Oreck, great vacuum, no gimmicks, light weight and most of all made in America.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Vacuum? eh??

You mean that thing in the wall where my DW plugs a hose into and I have to clean out once a year?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We got one at Costco about 6 months ago and have been very happy with it. I can't believe how quickly it fills up when cleaning the carpet. Our old Kenmore would go for a long time before filling up a bag. The Dyson has many good design features and cleaning accessories. I've read some complaints about their reliability but so far mine has worked perfectly. Since I bought from Costco I can always return it in the next couple of years if I do have a problem. Consumer Reports usually does good evaluations (when they're not ranting against SUVs) so you might check out the article to see what they considered important.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

We have had our for just over a year now with no problems. The downside to them is they are heavy. My wife has a shoulder problem and she cant use it. So now I do all of the vacuuming. Yeah!

It outcleans any vacuum I have ever used and even going once per week around the house it often takes two dumps to keep from overfilling the dirt holder thingy.

Anyway it was worth the money for me, as our old kenmoore just could not clean that way. Hope this helps.

Jeff


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a simplicity and like it better than the dyson. Lot's of hype and a good add campain has make them hot.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a cheaper model from Walmart, and it does a great job, with a HEPA filter, and all, but, when I was moving I borrowed my neighbor's Oreck XL. MAN! I was so impressed, I've come all around buying a new one, and will, when this one dies. It's super light-weight, cleans like nobody's business, gets under beds, etc., with no problem, and has the HEPA bags, as well. The other one I've been keeping my eye on (just saw it on QVC or HSN), is the Electolux. I know when I was growing up, my parents had a green Electrolux cannister vaccuum, and you talk about CLEANING, and the thing was like 40 years old, when I gave it away, and it was STILL running!
Darlene action


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

looked at a dyson when I bought my Royal, but decided that a metal body, powerful suction, and HEPA bag was more important than a bagless model. Check out a specialty vacuum store and see what they have to say... In the days of Costcos and WalMarts - it's refreshing to speak with people who really know the ins and outs of the products.... my dealer really sold me on the longevity of the Royals... but I'm sure there are other great models, too


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the opinions, folks!!

As long as it does better than our $350 Hoover Windtunnel, I'll be happy.

It is the Animal model, so I hope it does good on all this darn dog hair!!

The Windtunnel did good, I thought, until you get that old. musty smell every time you turn it on.....and it was repaired twice already.

Steve


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

sgalady said:


> The other one I've been keeping my eye on (just saw it on QVC or HSN), is the Electolux. I know when I was growing up, my parents had a green Electrolux cannister vaccuum, and you talk about CLEANING, and the thing was like 40 years old, when I gave it away, and it was STILL running!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]87954[/snapback]​


Soooo funny you should mention the Electrolux. We have one, a cannister model, 26 years old, and it still SUCKS like it was brand new! It's brown, ugly, and heavy, but it works AWESOME! I just can't give the thing up - it works too well!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You'd have to pry our trusty old Rainbow from my cold dead hands!

Filters? Who needs filters? I ALWAYS have tap water available!

My mom has had the same rainbow for about nearly 30 years, so when DW agreed to have the Rainbow Sales rep come to visit us about 8 years ago, I KNEW it would cost me.....But it has served us well.

Sidewinder


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just remembered I hadn't given a review of the new vac.....

The thing sucks.....

literally...really, really sucks!!

I can't believe the amount of dirt and dust this thing picks up.

It almost disgusts me to think there is that much dirt and dog hair in our house.

I vaccuumed with the Windtunnel first, then the Dyson.

I filled the canister on the Dyson after I had already vaccuumed with the other one.

Its light, and came with a few attatchments that make cleaning steps and under stuff easy.

OK...enough about a sweeper....

I wanna go CAMPING!!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Just remembered I hadn't given a review of the new vac.....
> 
> The thing sucks.....
> 
> ...


That's great Steve glad to hear you are very satisfied with the Dyson
So now you can come to mine house and test it again









Don


----------

